# What is the difference between a "high quality" and "low quality printer? Laser Toner composition? Can anyone tell me?



## The Waffleman (Mar 13, 2018)

I am new to this forum so bare with me here, 

I am really wondering what makes the difference in a "High Quality" laser printer for t-shirts, wash-ability and transfer process, vs a "Low Quality? I have to assume it is toner. With that being said I am having no luck finding what each companies toner is made of and what are the differences between a HP/Brother (what I am told is low) to a Oki (which I am told is high).?

Help? Does anyone have this information, I know it's not a printer heat problem because I am currently running an HP having decent luck with Digi-Trans laser no weed amongst other papers no jamming no melting and the design seems to be holding through one wash for sure.

Welcome any feedback or comments that can help me with my side business journey, as I wanted a cheap startup but want to sell a decent product.

Thanks

Ty.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Lasers print at the same quality. Some lasers have more features than others. Some papers don't work in some printers. 

If you are happy with the output of your HP and it's doing everything you need it to do, there is no reason to switch to another printers.


----------



## The Waffleman (Mar 13, 2018)

Thanks for your feedback Joe, So far I am only doing white t-shirts and I am worried I may need to switch to a different type of paper that may not take the image right because people are telling me it won't work with HP. I have had some failures transferring, but the image always gets on there ok . I just wanted to know other than features, why spend 4k on a crazy laser printer maybe other than the fact it can do white? I have held off on the white toner for my printer cause the cost is 900 bucks.. it's a large investment.

Thx
Ty.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

It is not a matter of quality, it is compatibility. Some transfer papers will stick to and wrap around the HP fuser. Just make sure that the papers you use are said to be compatible with your printer, many are not.


----------



## The Waffleman (Mar 13, 2018)

NoXid said:


> It is not a matter of quality, it is compatibility. Some transfer papers will stick to and wrap around the HP fuser. Just make sure that the papers you use are said to be compatible with your printer, many are not.


So you are saying it's a heat issue for compatibility? Because everyone I have emailed has just told me it's a low quality printer, but they never say why, I have tried the following paper without a problem.

Digi-Trans Laser no weed
Techniprint EZP
Laser 1
ImageClip for light.
and Paropy - Paropy did not transfer sheet to sheet ok. But everything prints just fine, the Paropy was a transparency.

The transfer makes it but I am after the longevity of the wash and people are telling me it's the toner? Is it not?

thx

Ty.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

In terms of compatibility, my understanding is that it is either the temp at which the fuser runs and/or the temp at which the toner melts that causes certain brands/models of printers to be incompatible with some transfer papers.

Look at the requirements for the dark transfers you plan to use. The manufactures themselves say to use certain printers and not others. I would believe them over my opinion ;-)

As far as durability, I do not know. My impression is that there is no Get Out of Jail Free card with regard to the higher hand and lower durability of transfers for darks. A RIP can lighten the hand, but does not fix the durability. Perhaps some toner types are worse than others. Laying down thicker toner would be worse for durability, but perhaps desirable for opaqueness. I'm not a fan of current transfer options for darks, but watch developments closely in anticipation of something that has both decent hand and durability ... but that is still a unicorn.


----------



## paradigmprint (May 7, 2017)

The Waffleman said:


> I am new to this forum so bare with me here,
> 
> I am really wondering what makes the difference in a "High Quality" laser printer for t-shirts, wash-ability and transfer process, vs a "Low Quality? I have to assume it is toner. With that being said I am having no luck finding what each companies toner is made of and what are the differences between a HP/Brother (what I am told is low) to a Oki (which I am told is high).?
> 
> ...


I believe you'll find that the only printer manufacturer who makes units specifically for t-shirt transfers is Okidata. With that, a number of transfer makers (i.e., FOrever and Paropy) make their paper for use in the OKI white toner printers.

One side comment (and please don't take this wrong - just offering constructive comment) ....

You say that you want a cheap setup and to sell a decent product. Those two concepts - "cheap setup" and "a decent product" are rarely, if ever, going to be used in the same sentence in "any" business. 

Just as in pretty much anything in life .... cheap and quality are two words that just don't go together.

If you're serious about getting into the t-shirt business - make the decision whether you're going to be a high volume production guy (i.e, screen printer), a walk-in retail outlet (i.e, DTG), or a specialty low production/online guy (laser - inkjet transfers). Once you make that decision, either buy quality and jump in or stay out. Otherwise, plan to be consistently frustrated by issues that will arise every day from equipment and from customers.


----------



## LancerFlorida (Mar 20, 2018)

The Waffleman said:


> I am new to this forum so bare with me here,
> 
> I am really wondering what makes the difference in a "High Quality" laser printer for t-shirts, wash-ability and transfer process, vs a "Low Quality? I have to assume it is toner. With that being said I am having no luck finding what each companies toner is made of and what are the differences between a HP/Brother (what I am told is low) to a Oki (which I am told is high).?
> 
> ...


High quality and low quality printer? Out problem here is all responses will be subjective. However an objective response is possible. The objectcive measures will include lines of resolution and color fidelity. For the first print on the highest quality media the manufactures includes in their sample packet. I will likely be glossy photographic paper.








Place the target on the glass and print and count the horizontal and vertical lines.

For color fidelity, the classic 'SHIRLEY' provides a neutral density and color graph.
Without a spectrometer one must rely on their eye as a comparater. Eyes are good comparater.








It should be noted Epson and HP turned down the opportunity for me to review a printer and write an OBJECTIVE review.

But I think your real question is which printer is the best for printing on garments: Cotton AND synthetics AND Hard surfaces AND porous surfaces AND 'glassy' surfaces AND uneven surfaces...and on and on.
The answer is NONE!

Each have their strong points, they each have the purpose(s) for which they were designed. In this case success if defined by MONEY.

I like the Francophile approach. They do not celebrate the $50 bottle of wine. It is EXPECTED to be good. However the good bottle that cost $3 is worthy of celebration.
A printer that meets you budget provides more than you need but not more than you want for $3 will be the winner.

I liking the 330TX Plus a LOT! 
Budget wise, I prefer the NIKKO DGT.
Such information is of no value to you because there are no parameters surrounding the recommendation. 

It is your job to define your business. What do you plan to print and what will your outsource. Then better recommendations will come forward.

PS: Don't place inordinate faith in the glossies from the manufacturer of a new product. Stay away from Version 1 of ANYTHING.


----------

